# Too cold to smoke cheese?



## unclerudy (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all.  I just got the MES cold smoke adapter for my MES.  I wanted to try out smoking cheese, so I got 8 pounds, 2 pounds of 4 different cheeses.  I cut it up into smaller blocks, placed it into my MES, loaded the cold smoker with applewood chips, and turned on the adapter.  Got smoke after a few minutes, and let it sit for three hours doing its thing.  I saw smoke coming out of the MES vent, and assumed things were going well.

Things did not go well at all.  I tasted the cheese when I pulled it out, and almost no smoke flavor whatsoever.  Just a little bit of creosote flavor.  The cheese never changed color, and no visible change.  What did I do wrong?

I did not turn on the MES itself, and it is roughly 20 degrees here in Michigan.  Did I do it wrong?  And don't tell me to get the AMNS.

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2013)

The MES may have been too cold... cheese could have been frozen if the MES was at 20....  I turn the MES on and off to keep the temp at 50-70 and the cheese I bring to room temp before putting in the smoker.....  Be sure to have the vents wide open for good air flow... that's what I do...   Try a little more smoke if you want then store in the refer for a day or so and vac pack and rest for at least 2 weeks...  I just ate some cheese that was smoked 14 months ago..... Holey [email protected] was it good.....

Dave


----------



## chuckerg (Dec 26, 2013)

had that happen last year all I did was heat up my tea kettle and set it inside for a few minutes and poof all worked like normal


----------

